

Startups: The Early Stage - coglethorpe
http://blog.weatherby.net/2009/03/startups-the-growth-stage.html

======
swombat
Link was broken for me... this worked, though:
[http://blog.weatherby.net/2009/03/startups-the-early-
stage.h...](http://blog.weatherby.net/2009/03/startups-the-early-stage.html)

~~~
coglethorpe
Resubmitted with new link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=521789>

